# Vorschaufahrt für SchwarzwaldbikeMarathon21 für 360° Video



## JHDVi (31. August 2021)

Hallo 
Wer kennt die neue 42km light Strecke für dieses Jahr, und könnte die mit mir am 5.9 oder 6.9 mal mittags durchfahren/zeigen.
Ich möchte wenns Wetter mitmacht am 12.9 dann mein erstes 360°Race Video drehen.
Will da kein Rennen fahren sondern mir gemütlich die Strecke anschauen dass ich weiß was auf mich zukommt beim Filmen.
Unter Johannes Hohmann sind schon einige Videos in 360°, unter anderem auch vom ausgefallenen AssaAbloMara21 in Albstadt bei YT eingestellt.
Bitte WhatsApp unter 01631623366 melden falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat und sich auskennt.
Vielleicht will auch jemand mir mir filmen am 19. mit seiner GoPro
Gruß Johannes


----------



## LuttiX (2. September 2021)

Ist die 42km Strecke 2021 neu? wird doch die selbe wie in 2019 sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (3. September 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ich habe eine neu Strecke vom Veranstalter bekommen die komischerweise 47 km hat!!??!!
Wie es aussieht wirds Sonntag gutes Wetter.
Ich hatte 2018 eine GPX und habe mich öfters verfahren bei der Probefahrt.
Hast Du Lust Sonntag,- schön gemütlich? Bist Du am 12.9. dabei?
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. September 2021)

Hi JHDVi


Weißt du, ob die neue 47 Km Strecke auch (deutlich) mehr an Höhenmetern und Tiefenmetern hat ? Und gibt es deutliche Änderungen zur 2016-er Strecke  ? (falls du es weißt).

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



JHDVi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ich habe eine neu Strecke vom Veranstalter bekommen die komischerweise 47 km hat!!??!!
> Wie es aussieht wirds Sonntag gutes Wetter.
> Ich hatte 2018 eine GPX und habe mich öfters verfahren bei der Probefahrt.
> Hast Du Lust Sonntag,- schön gemütlich? Bist Du am 12.9. dabei?
> Gruß Johannes


----------



## LuttiX (3. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ich habe eine neu Strecke vom Veranstalter bekommen die komischerweise 47 km hat!!??!!
> Wie es aussieht wirds Sonntag gutes Wetter.
> Ich hatte 2018 eine GPX und habe mich öfters verfahren bei der Probefahrt.
> Hast Du Lust Sonntag,- schön gemütlich? Bist Du am 12.9. dabei?
> Gruß Johannes



Die Strecke ist m. M. n. identisch zu 2018/2019. Man startet halt aus dem Bregtal-Stadion. Die Strecke ist ±42km . Hm lt. GPS <800, eher 700! Techn. Anforderungen eher gering. Jedoch lange, kanckige Anstiege - Schwarzwald eben ;-)  

Logisch, bin am 12.9. dabei. Wetter wird wohl gut - im Gegensatz zu 2019 :-( 

Streckencheck muss ich passen - sorry. Vlt. gibt es seitens SBM Team einen Streckencheck. Zumindest wurde das 2019 im Vorfeld angeboten.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. September 2021)

Hi LuttiX




LuttiX schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist m. M. n. identisch zu 2018/2019. Man startet halt aus dem Bregtal-Stadion. Die Strecke ist ±42km . Hm lt. GPS <800, eher 700! Techn. Anforderungen eher gering. Jedoch lange, kanckige Anstiege - Schwarzwald eben ;-)



Ok.
Krass finde ich, dass schon 45 Min. vorm Start die Aufstellung beginnt.  

Dadurch, dass der Start und das Ziel beim Bregstadion ist, fallen auf den letzten 2 Km einige scharfe Kurven auf Teer weg, was ich eig. noch etwas besser finde als sonst.   

Bin mal gespannt wie ganz genau der Streckenverlauf zwischen Höhe Engelsgrund an der Hauptstraße/ hinteres Ende ehemaliger Bahndamm und Bregstadion sein wird. 

Am liebsten würde ich am Renntag ganz früh am Morgen beim Warmfahren nochmal die letzten 2-3 Km der Strecke locker abfahren. Damit ich besser vorbereitet bin.  Je nach Situation könnte das ein gewisser Vorteil sein.  

Bin gerade voll motiviert für Furtwangen, und für Ilmensee sogar noch mehr.  🙃  🤩

Habe heute mehrere Std. lang bei XC-Races zugeschaut. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




LuttiX schrieb:


> Logisch, bin am 12.9. dabei. Wetter wird wohl gut - im Gegensatz zu 2019 :-(
> 
> Streckencheck muss ich passen - sorry. Vlt. gibt es seitens SBM Team einen Streckencheck. Zumindest wurde das 2019 im Vorfeld angeboten.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Bin gerade voll motiviert für Furtwangen, und für Heubach sogar noch mehr.  🙃  🤩


Hab’s mal korrigiert.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. September 2021)

Hi Bindsteinracer




Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hab’s mal korrigiert.



  

Heubach ist ja erst im Oktober.  Ich konzentriere mch erstmal auf die Septemberrennen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LuttiX (6. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich am Renntag ganz früh am Morgen beim Warmfahren nochmal die letzten 2-3 Km der Strecke locker abfahren. Damit ich besser vorbereitet bin.  Je nach Situation könnte das ein gewisser Vorteil sein.


 Kannst Du doch machen ;-) Ich lass mich überraschen ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. September 2021)

Hi LuttiX




LuttiX schrieb:


> Kannst Du doch machen ;-) Ich lass mich überraschen ;-)



Hast Recht eigentlich könnte ich es machen, da ich mich eh rund 10-15 Km weit warmfahre. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LuttiX (9. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> da ich mich eh rund 10-15 Km weit warmfahre.


... um dann 20min verschwitzt in der Startaufstellung zu stehen und auszukühlen  Wird bestimmt sehr frisch sein in Furtwangen und Umgebung... 

Richtung Brend hoch, wirds mir ganz schnell warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (9. September 2021)

Hallo 
Komisch habe doch Sonntag hier  was nach der Fahrt reingeschrieben.!!
Also es waren doch tatsächlich nicht 42 km sondernfast 47 km (plus Verfahrern 47,8 km)
Gegen Ende kommen dann noch mal 2-3 kleine Rampen, wenns denn so bleibt.
Wo steht das dass man sich 45 Min in der Menge hinstellen muss?
Stell mich halt ganz hinten rein.

Illmensee will ich auch mal die 3 Runden fahren ,- war ich auch noch nie.
Bis dann


----------



## LuttiX (9. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Komisch habe doch Sonntag hier  was nach der Fahrt reingeschrieben.!!
> Also es waren doch tatsächlich nicht 42 km sondernfast 47 km (plus Verfahrern 47,8 km)
> Gegen Ende kommen dann noch mal 2-3 kleine Rampen, wenns denn so bleibt.
> ...



In welchem Zustand ist die Strecke? Halbwegs trocken?

Hatte 2019 lt. GPS ca. 41km. Ab etwa 33, 34km geht es nur noch bergab. Bahndamm Richtung Stadion nur wenige Hm.

War halt so 2019. Kann sein, dass sich der Streckenverlauf 2021 geändert hat.

In dem Fall fährst Du Illmensee die 3 Runden, oder? Ächz, das tu ich mir nicht an... 3x dieser Neverending Saubuckel... Ne, muss nicht sein.


----------



## JHDVi (9. September 2021)

Die Strecke war fast trocken am Sonntag,- und dann kam Mittags der Regen, so stark dass ich mich unterstellen musste wegen Probelauf meiner 2 CAM`s. Dann hatte es nur noch gespritzt auf die letzten 20 km und CAM hinten war zugesifft. Hoffe Sonntag ist es etwa abgetroknet soll bis Sa regnen.
Wie gesagt der Garmin hatte fast 48 km und der Sigma noch ein paar hundert Meter angezeigt.

Illmensee. Ja, ich will mir das antun. Ich habs auf dem Ergo schon paar Mal trainiert. Jetzt will ich einen Film dazu machen. Habe seit dem Engelcup19 nichts mehr racemäßig gefilmt.
Denke mal der Assa in Albstadt ist viel schlimmer und der Gonso hat ja auch 2 Runden.
Den Assa bin ich am 9.7. am ausgefallenen Termin gefahren und habe dann ein 360° Video auf YT eingestellt unter Johannes Hohmann.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## LuttiX (9. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Illmensee. Ja, ich will mir das antun. Ich habs auf dem Ergo schon paar Mal trainiert. Jetzt will ich einen Film dazu machen. Habe seit dem Engelcup19 nichts mehr racemäßig gefilmt.
> Denke mal der Assa in Albstadt ist viel schlimmer und der Gonso hat ja auch 2 Runden.
> Den Assa bin ich am 9.7. am ausgefallenen Termin gefahren und habe dann ein 360° Video auf YT eingestellt unter Johannes Hohmann.
> Gruß Johannes


 Paar Infos poste ich im Illmensee Thread!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. September 2021)

Hi LuttiX



LuttiX schrieb:


> ... um dann 20min verschwitzt in der Startaufstellung zu stehen und auszukühlen



Ja, da sprichst du was an. Das ist das gewisse Problem.  



LuttiX schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt sehr frisch sein in Furtwangen und Umgebung...



Ja, habe schon öfter nur +6° erlebt beim Beginn des Warmfahrens bei den letzten paar Teilnahmen.



LuttiX schrieb:


> Richtung Brend hoch, wirds mir ganz schnell warm



Yep, das ist das Gute, dass dann gleich der längste Anstieg kommt.  

Fährst du dich auch so 10-15 Km weit warm ? Oder eher mehr, oder weniger ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. September 2021)

Hallo JHDVi



JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Komisch habe doch Sonntag hier  was nach der Fahrt reingeschrieben.!!
> Also es waren doch tatsächlich nicht 42 km sondernfast 47 km (plus Verfahrern 47,8 km)



Mhh.... das ist nicht ganz unwesentlich, danke für die Info.  Das sind immerhin runde 12% mehr als bisher.



JHDVi schrieb:


> Gegen Ende kommen dann noch mal 2-3 kleine Rampen, wenns denn so bleibt.



Meinst du mit "gegen Ende" nach dem Ende des Radweges auf dem alten Bahndamm ab der Höhe des LIDL Supermarktes ?

Hast du zufällig ein Höhenprofil des Abschnitts ab dem LIDL  bis zum Bregstadion ? 

Und weißt du zufällig auch, ob der Start-Ziebereich direkt auf dem großen Schotterplatz neben dem Siedle-Werksgebäude ist ?



JHDVi schrieb:


> Wo steht das dass man sich 45 Min in der Menge hinstellen muss?
> Stell mich halt ganz hinten rein.



Bei der 60er theoretisch sogar 60 Minuten  - und bei der 42er die 45 Min. Aber ich denke auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich am 1. Anstieg etwas arg weit hinten stehe, und nicht ganz mein Tempo fahren kann, stehe ich trotzdem erst 15-20 Min. vorm Start in den Block. 



JHDVi schrieb:


> Illmensee will ich auch mal die 3 Runden fahren ,- war ich auch noch nie.
> Bis dann



Ich bin dort bisher 5 oder 6 mal die 15er mitgefahren also 1 Runde. Diesmal auch wieder 1 Runde. Da kann man gut XC Tempo fahren.  

Bin diese Saison bisher einen 25 Km Trailmarathon mitgefahren, und ein 16 Km XC-Race. 
Und Du ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. September 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> In welchem Zustand ist die Strecke? Halbwegs trocken?



Also ich wohne zwar Luftlinie ~35 Km entfernt, aber ich kann sagen, dass es zumindest hier in meiner Gegend, egal ob im Tal auf 220 m Höhe, oder auf 1.200 m Höhe auf dem Berg, es sowohl im Wald, wie auch im freien Gelände trocken bis staubtrocken ist, bis auf ganz geringe Ausnahmen.



LuttiX schrieb:


> Hatte 2019 lt. GPS ca. 41km. Ab etwa 33, 34km geht es nur noch bergab. Bahndamm Richtung Stadion nur wenige Hm.



Ja, der Bahndamm ist voll die Drückerstrecke. Es sollte jedoch kein Gegenwind sein, sonst wirds derb. 
In 2004 bin ich die 90 Km/ 2500 Hm mitgefahren, und da war leider Gegenwind und das war absolut heftig für mich. 
Ein Kollege hat mich wild motiviert, den 90er statt dem 60er mitzufahren, 🙃😁 aber ab 2005 bin ich nurnoch 60er und 42er gefahren, nie mehr den 90er. 😫



LuttiX schrieb:


> War halt so 2019. Kann sein, dass sich der Streckenverlauf 2021 geändert hat.



Tja bis zum LIDL wirds wohl gleich sein vermute ich mal, aber wie es dann weiter geht ? Auf der Hauptstraße kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, aber auch nicht durch die Stadt durch bis zum Stadion... 



LuttiX schrieb:


> In dem Fall fährst Du Illmensee die 3 Runden, oder? Ächz, das tu ich mir nicht an... 3x dieser Neverending Saubuckel... Ne, muss nicht sein.



Das wäre mir auch zu derb, 😫   zumal ich eh XC-artig drauf bin vom Rennstil her diese Saison.
Und da wäre ich in der 3. Runde bestimmt total platt weil ich zu schnell losfahren werde fürchte ich.  
Deshalb lieber wieder 1 Runde. 

Ja, der Saubuckel ist echt sehr steil. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JHDVi (11. September 2021)

Ich starte als letzter.
Hoffe heute regnet es nicht noch mal
Bis dann.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Ich starte als letzter.
> Hoffe heute regnet es nicht noch mal
> Bis dann.


Dem staubigen Kurs würde etwas Regen wahrscheinlich gut tun.


----------



## LuttiX (11. September 2021)

Bei Datasport sieht man den neuen Streckenverlauf ins Stadion und den Verlauf nach dem Start. Strecke ist ansonsten identisch  mit 2019.

Viel Spass euch!


----------



## JHDVi (12. September 2021)

8.  bei den alten Männern ganz gut für Start von ganz hinten und 5 Min Cameraausfall.
In der Zeit haben mich bestimmt 50 Fahrer die wiese runter nach der Katharinenhöhe überholt.


----------



## LuttiX (12. September 2021)

Ich durfte schön leiden, oh weia. War ein harter Tag... Schlussendlich P19 bei den Senioren 3...  Gesamt P79. Mehr ging nicht.


----------



## JHDVi (13. September 2021)

Hallo Schreib mich mal an vielleicht treffen wir uns Samstag mal.
Schaue gerade die Videos an. Wird gut.
Denke nächstes Jahr starte ich weiter vorne bis zum 1.Anstieg habe ich bestimmt 100 oder mehr Fahrer überholt. Das dauert.


----------



## Laktathunter (13. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo Schreib mich mal an vielleicht treffen wir uns Samstag mal.
> Schaue gerade die Videos an. Wird gut.
> Denke nächstes Jahr starte ich weiter vorne bis zum 1.Anstieg habe ich bestimmt 100 oder mehr Fahrer überholt. Das dauert.


Das kann aber auch doof enden. Ich hab auf dem letzten Stück atackiert und meinen Verfolger abgehängt, der ist dann aber trotzdem vor mir platzierte weil er beim start  einige Sekunden nach mir über die Zeitmessung gefahren ist.


----------



## JHDVi (13. September 2021)

Ich bin ja als letzter wegen dem Video gestartet, und musste an allen vorbei und habe auch noch nachher teils langsamer gemacht um Mitfahrer auf dem Video zu haben. Denke da verliert man schon 2-3 Minuten.
Ja, da habe ich auch angegriffen und noch einen Fahrer hinter mir gehabt der lange im Windschatten fuhr auf dem Bahndamm. Dann aber aufforderte nach vorne anzugreifen. Mussten einige dran glauben,- im Stadion bestimmt noch 10 bis zur Ziellinie überholt, man muss es nur wollen.
Nächste Jahr gerne unter 2 Std und ohne Kameraprobleme.


----------



## LuttiX (13. September 2021)

Gut, wenn man halbwegs trainiert, fit ist und MTB nicht nur alle paar Wochen mal fährt, überholt man von hinten startend, natürlich jede Menge andere Fahrer. 

Birgt aber auch enorme Risiken. Verstopfte Trails, Stürze und man benötigt mehr Zeit, Kraft die Leute zu überholen. 

Ideal finde ich ne Gruppe welche etwas schneller unterwegs ist als man selbst. Das zieht einem mit. Wobei man natürlich aufpassen sollte, dass der Motor nicht hoch geht... 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. September 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man halbwegs trainiert, fit ist und MTB nicht nur alle paar Wochen mal fährt, überholt man von hinten startend, natürlich jede Menge andere Fahrer.



Jap, Zustimmung.



LuttiX schrieb:


> Birgt aber auch enorme Risiken. Verstopfte Trails, Stürze und man benötigt mehr Zeit, Kraft die Leute zu überholen.



Das ist das Problem. 
Es ist deshalb schon empfehlenswert, sich so einzuordnen, soweit es möglich ist, dass es zum eigenen Level in etwa paßt. 
So findet man auch eher leichter das "richtige Hinderrad" am Anstieg oder die richtige Gruppe oder Einzelfahrer/in auf dem Flachen.  

Heftig fand ich übrigens, dass es im vorderen Teil des ersten Blocks einen übleren Sturz schon auf dem 1. Km ! gegeben hat. Ich startete im hinteren Teil des 1. Blocks.
An der Abzweigung der B500 von der anderen großen Straße lag ein Teilnehmer auf der B500.   Das Bike lag ein ganzes Stück daneben. Hoffentlich ist es nicht zu schlimm.



LuttiX schrieb:


> Ideal finde ich ne Gruppe welche etwas schneller unterwegs ist als man selbst. Das zieht einem mit. Wobei man natürlich aufpassen sollte, dass der Motor nicht hoch geht... 😁



Joa, da sprichst du ein etwas heikles Thema an,  denn die Gefahr, dass man dann überzieht ist relativ groß finde ich. 
Wenn der oder die andere doch etwas zu schnell ist, aber man meint man muß unbedingt dranbleiben spürt man zu spät, dass es doch arg viel Körner gekostet hat.   

Auch in Illmensee sollte man zwar schnell starten wegen der nur 15 Km, aber auch nicht megaschnell  denn man kann sich am 1. Anstieg durchaus auch schon zu arg verheizen wenns dumm läuft.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JHDVi (14. September 2021)

Denke mal Illmensee ist ein total anderes Rennen,- nur rauf und runter. Keine Erholung auf der Ebene wie Sonntag, Auf der Eben/leicht bergab konnte ich wenn ich nicht hinterher gefahren bin sondern überholt habe, meine 9-50  E-Thirteen Kassette voll ausfahren. Pro Umdrehung halben bis ein Meter zu 10er oder 11er Kassette.
Hatte eigentlich hier Glück dass kein Unfall war oder plötzlich jemand abstieg!
Die Meisten hatte ich ja schon hinter mir.
Ihr könnt Euch auf ein tolles Video freuen. Schade Linse war etwas verdreckt von der Vorschaufahrt.
Nach hinten habe ich glaube bis nach der Katherinenhöhe.
Viele Überholvorgänge, kurz runterschalten und dann wie mit Turbo vorbeikurbeln. So habe ich viele tolle Videos vom Gonso,EngelCup,Assa,Bikemaxx,Veringendorf oder HegauBikeMara.
Einfach mal vorbeischauen YT Johannes Hohmann
LuttiX:  schön wärs viel trainiert. Ich sitz hier im Homeoffice und schaffe mehr wie vorher und ohne Mittagspause. Fahrten zur Arbeit und zurück und Mittagspause fallen weg.
Mir fehlen schon 2000km.
Aber mein Trek Olympiasiegerbike von Jolanda Neff ist schon Sonderklasse. Kurbelt sich gut wie mein Spec. Epic.

Ich werde Samstag wieder von hinten starten. Ich kenne die Strecke ja nicht gibts da Schlüsselstellen wo es sich staut?  Hoffe kein Matsch wie im Video2012. Mag ich nicht.
Ich werds heute Mittag auf dem Ergo in 3 Runden mal durchfahren. Das ist super mit Worldtours von Kettler. Nicht so modern wie Zwift,- brauche ich nicht. Vor allem kann ich hier als Rennleiter auch meine eigenen RLV Videos fahren.  So sieht das ohne Video aus.
Grüße Johannes


----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Denke mal Illmensee ist ein total anderes Rennen,- nur rauf und runter. Keine Erholung auf der Ebene wie Sonntag, Auf der Eben/leicht bergab konnte ich wenn ich nicht hinterher gefahren bin sondern überholt habe, meine 9-50  E-Thirteen Kassette voll ausfahren. Pro Umdrehung halben bis ein Meter zu 10er oder 11er Kassette.
> Hatte eigentlich hier Glück dass kein Unfall war oder plötzlich jemand abstieg!
> Die Meisten hatte ich ja schon hinter mir.
> Ihr könnt Euch auf ein tolles Video freuen. Schade Linse war etwas verdreckt von der Vorschaufahrt.
> ...


Wieso startet man denn von hinten nur weil man Filmen will? Gerade im Teilnehmerverkehr sieht man doch dann recht wenig von der Strecke?


----------



## JHDVi (14. September 2021)

Schöne Überholvorgänge und  sonst kanns passieren dass ich nachher immer alleine unterwegs bin wie beim Hegaubike mal passiert. Sieht auf einem beauftragten Video blöd aus.
Ich kann übrigens in alle Richtungen schauen incl. mich selbst. Schau mal auf YTube den ausgefallenen AlbstadtMara21 an.  Ich versuche auch immer schöne Landschaft zu zeigen wenn möglich, siehe Video Fahrt zum Raichberg.  Schau mal an . Wie findet Ihr die Musik als jüngere?
Bilder habe ich schon


----------



## LuttiX (14. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> LuttiX:  schön wärs viel trainiert. Ich sitz hier im Homeoffice und schaffe mehr wie vorher und ohne Mittagspause. Fahrten zur Arbeit und zurück und Mittagspause fallen weg.
> Mir fehlen schon 2000km.



Auf den hinteren Plätzen stehen meist Leute, die fahren selten MTB (paar 100km/Jahr?) bzw. sehen so ne Veranstaltung als etwas schnellere Radtour an. Und/oder es ist das erste Rennen. Da ist man nur am überholen. Hatte sowas in 2019 als ich im hintersten Block gestartet bin. Und da wurde übrigens blockweise mit Abstand gestartet! Da habe ich das ganze Rennen lang überholt... Anfänglich sehr problematisch wenn man auf einen ganzen Block aufläuft und die Leute fahren sehr langsam den ersten Waldweg hoch... da kannst gleich richtig anfangen mit schaffen! 

Bleib dabei, dass von hinten starten einfach ein Risiko darstellt und jede Menge Körner+Nerven kostet. Wenn man filmt mag das was anderes sein. 

Schlüsselstellen Illmensee -> nicht wirklich. Vlt. der erste Anstieg am Freibad, wobei der beim Hauptrennen wohl ausgelassen wird (stattdessen Teer-Strasse). Dann noch der downhill Trail... da würde ich vorsichtig sein, soferns noch matschig ist. Ansonsten alles Waldautobahn, Asphalt, Wiese. Hat auch Abschnitte wo man etwas erholen kann. Bei der Kurzdistanz jedoch eher nicht... ;-) Nach dem Saubuckel ist bei mir meist der Ofen aus, dann nur noch Augen zu und durch


----------



## JHDVi (14. September 2021)

klar wenn man da Vollgas hochfährt Ich muss das 3x
Hegaubike sind auch 3 Runden kennst Du das?
3x 20% am Ende  sogar 4x  bei der langen Runde


----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> klar wenn man da Vollgas hochfährt Ich muss das 3x
> Hegaubike sind auch 3 Runden kennst Du das?
> 3x 20% am Ende  sogar 4x  bei der langen Runde


Hegau sind doch 1x 50 oder 1x 50 +30 oder bei der DM 2x50


----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man halbwegs trainiert, fit ist und MTB nicht nur alle paar Wochen mal fährt, überholt man von hinten startend, natürlich jede Menge andere Fahrer.
> 
> Birgt aber auch enorme Risiken. Verstopfte Trails, Stürze und man benötigt mehr Zeit, Kraft die Leute zu überholen.
> 
> Ideal finde ich ne Gruppe welche etwas schneller unterwegs ist als man selbst. Das zieht einem mit. Wobei man natürlich aufpassen sollte, dass der Motor nicht hoch geht... 😁


Mal von dem Sturz abgesehen fand ich die letzten Zacken nach dem Bahndamm echt heftig. Mein Blogbeitrag ging gestern online








						SBM-10 Jahre danach
					

Auch wenn gerade der Spätsommer zurück kommt, die Uhren stehen auf Herbst. Jene Jahreszeit, in der ich gerne meine Trainingsplan ausklingen lasse und das Farbenspiel im Wald mit spaßigen Endurorides oder ausgelassen Downcountry Touren im Elsass genieße. Doch dieses Jahr ist alles anders, nein ich wi



					www.becomeapro.one
				



LG Daniel


----------



## LuttiX (14. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Mal von dem Sturz abgesehen fand ich die letzten Zacken nach dem Bahndamm echt heftig. Mein Blogbeitrag ging gestern online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prima Blogbeitrag! 

Start Bahndamm war ich im Prinzip schon durch. Irgendwie konnte ich noch Windschatten leiern und war froh als wir in Furtwangen waren. Na ja fast... ging mir wie Dir, innerlich geheult, äußerlich geflucht... 😉😁 Pumptrack mit Null Spannung im Körper... Her je... Was ein Rennen... 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Prima Blogbeitrag!
> 
> Start Bahndamm war ich im Prinzip schon durch. Irgendwie konnte ich noch Windschatten leiern und war froh als wir in Furtwangen waren. Na ja fast... ging mir wie Dir, innerlich geheult, äußerlich geflucht... 😉😁 Pumptrack mit Null Spannung im Körper... Her je... Was ein Rennen... 🤔


Hoffe mein Muskelkater geht noch weg bis Illmensee


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. September 2021)

Hi Laktathunter


Yeah - das ist echt ein cooler und schön ausführlicher Rennbericht.  Sowas lese ich sehr gerne !  

Ja, die "Zacken" und der Teeranstieg kurz davor waren heftig so gegen Schluss.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Mal von dem Sturz abgesehen fand ich die letzten Zacken nach dem Bahndamm echt heftig. Mein Blogbeitrag ging gestern online
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lg 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Laktathunter
> 
> 
> Yeah - das ist echt ein cooler und schön ausführlicher Rennbericht.  Sowas lese ich sehr gerne !
> ...


Klasse wenn's gefällt, dann hast ja einige Seiten Lesestoff auf dem Blog 🤟


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Klasse wenn's gefällt, dann hast ja einige Seiten Lesestoff auf dem Blog 🤟



Jap. 
Bisher habe ich nur den Furtwangenbericht gelesen, aber die anderen kommen morgen nach Feierabend dran.  

Habe dir eine PN geschrieben.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Hoffe mein Muskelkater geht noch weg bis Illmensee



Viel Glück dafür. Sind ja noch ein paar Tage.  

Ich spüre es ab und zu noch leicht am/ im "Epizentrum" des starkes Krampfes.


----------



## Laktathunter (15. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Jap.
> Bisher habe ich nur den Furtwangenbericht gelesen, aber die anderen kommen morgen nach Feierabend dran.
> 
> Habe dir eine PN geschrieben.


Die sind teilweise soooooooooooo lange (gerade die 24h Rennen) da reicht ein Feierabend nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Mal von dem Sturz abgesehen fand ich die letzten Zacken nach dem Bahndamm echt heftig. Mein Blogbeitrag ging gestern online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön geschrieben🥰💪


----------



## JHDVi (15. September 2021)

Hallo Daniel
Weißt Du dass ich schon seit Jahren Deine Homepage gespeichert habe und immer wieder mal reinschaue?
Durch Dich bin ich damals auf WolfpackRace und Speed umgestiegen, und habe die SQLab CarbonHörnchen dran.
Kein Wunder bist Du so schnell. Bist ja fast ein Profi fährst die mit Lizenz? Von meiner Frau der Cousin hatte auch eine Lizenz ist aber jetzt in der Schweiz.
Ich hab mich übrigens verschrieben, das heißt nicht Hegaubike sondern HeckengäuBikeMara in Aidlingen bei Böblingen. Ist auch tolles Rennen mit 2 fordernden Anstiegen die man 4 oder 3x fahren muss beim 3 RundenRennen. Und dann noch 4 x 20%.
Singen ist was anderes . Bin ich nur 1x gefahren.

Ja, Katharinenhöhe habe ich auch schön überholt und dann auf der Abfahrt die Wiese runter ging die Führungskamera aus. Die 3-4 Min wo ich da rumgestanden bin, konnten mich 40-50 Fahrer überholen die ich denke ich später wieder kassiert habe. Mein Trek SuperkaliberXX1 mit E-ThierteenKassette ist einfach klasse.

Ich wusste es dass es zu warm wird und hatte deshalb nur Kühlendes Unterhemd und unser SuperleichtSommerTrikot an.
Kurze Armlinge blieben im Auto als ich sah dass kein Nebel war.

Hoffe Ihr schaut das Video dann an in 2-3 Wochen. Ich bin hier gerade nicht da wo meine Schnittcomputer ist .

Schon mal des Assa Abloy gefahren hier in Albstadt? Das ist ne andere Nummer nach Burgfelden fast 30% hoch und hinten 30% im Schotter runter!!! Ich schreibe bei Illmensee noch was rein.


Gruß Johannes

PS übrigens krampfte hinterher auch meine linke Wade aber das kommt vom Rücken hatte ich früher öfters jetzt eigentlich gar nicht mehr die letzte Zeit.


----------



## luigiskalar (15. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Mal von dem Sturz abgesehen fand ich die letzten Zacken nach dem Bahndamm echt heftig. Mein Blogbeitrag ging gestern online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Daniel,

Mega geil geschrieben!!!

Die Wellen am Schluss waren echt die Hölle.
Vor allem wenn man die alte Zielanfahrt im Kopf hat.

Platz 6 ist TOP! War ganz knapp hinter Dir 
Aber nur von der Platzierung, über 10min Vorsprung ist schon eine andere Klasse 

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Laktathunter (15. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel
> Weißt Du dass ich schon seit Jahren Deine Homepage gespeichert habe und immer wieder mal reinschaue?
> Durch Dich bin ich damals auf WolfpackRace und Speed umgestiegen, und habe die SQLab CarbonHörnchen dran.
> Kein Wunder bist Du so schnell. Bist ja fast ein Profi fährst die mit Lizenz? Von meiner Frau der Cousin hatte auch eine Lizenz ist aber jetzt in der Schweiz.
> ...


Ich finde es natürlich toll wenn du meinen Blogs liest und für dich dann auch noch einen persönlichen Nutzen ziehen kannst. Natürlich weiß oder sehe ich nicht wer zu meinen Lesern zählt. Mittlerweile werde ich an Rennen ganz oft angesprochen und die Leute wissen oder kennen mich durch mein Blogs, mir ist es dann schon oft peinlich wenn ich Fragen muss, „kennen wir uns?“ oder „wo muss ich die hinstecken?“.

Albstadt bin ich schon gefahren.



Lizenz habe ich keine weil

Ich eigentlich nur Ultrarennen fahre und dort gibt es meist nicht einmal eine Altersklasseneinteilung.

Selbst wenn ich dann mal einen spontanen Marathon fahre ich dann auch nicht separiert gewertet werde und es keine Trennung zwischen Lizenz und nonLizenz gibt

Der BDR einen echt beschissenen Job macht und ich denen kein Geld geben möchte


luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> Mega geil geschrieben!!!
> 
> ...


Einfach saugut...Respekt an jeden der sich schindet und solche Rennen fährt. Ih seid Kämpfer


----------



## JHDVi (27. September 2021)

Ein Video von mir ist jetzt unter Johannes Hohmann auf YT anzuschauen.
24. SBMara2021


----------



## Laktathunter (28. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Ein Video von mir ist jetzt unter Johannes Hohmann auf YT anzuschauen.
> 24. SBMara2021


ist nicht mehr da und recht schcht zu finden. Bennenung und # würden helfen.


----------



## JHDVi (28. September 2021)

Leider darf ich es hier nicht verlinken. Wurde schon mal was gelöscht.
Viel Spaß, und dürft gerne Link weiterleiten dass ein paar Clicks zusammenkommen.
Hatte Schwierigkeit  das Video fertig zu bekommen weil ich kapitale Abstürze mit neuem Update hatte und dann war die Timeline verschoben und ich musste noch einen Tag nacharbeiten dass der Takt wieder stimmte. Dann bekam ich nur 6 Min exportiert und musste alles löschen und neu installieren.
Über 50 Std Arbeit steckt in dem Video. Gerne ein Like auch auf FB und YT oder wer mitgefahren ist ein Kommentar.
Mal sehen vielleicht wird das offizielle Video draus!!
Die Wolfpack Reifen und SQLab Hörnchen haben sich bewährt.
Meine neuer Quarq Leistungsmessung zeigte knapp 700W im Zielsprint.

Illmensee 360°ist in der Mache
Das wird weniger gut kaum Leute zu sehen.  Finde von ganz hinten kommt doch gut raus.
Beim Illmensee war ich noch 1 Min gestanden bis ich losgefahren bin wegen Stau.


----------



## Laktathunter (28. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Leider darf ich es hier nicht verlinken. Wurde schon mal was gelöscht.
> Viel Spaß, und dürft gerne Link weiterleiten dass ein paar Clicks zusammenkommen.
> Hatte Schwierigkeit  das Video fertig zu bekommen weil ich kapitale Abstürze mit neuem Update hatte und dann war die Timeline verschoben und ich musste noch einen Tag nacharbeiten dass der Takt wieder stimmte. Dann bekam ich nur 6 Min exportiert und musste alles löschen und neu installieren.
> Über 50 Std Arbeit steckt in dem Video. Gerne ein Like auch auf FB und YT oder wer mitgefahren ist ein Kommentar.
> ...


Krass viel Arbeit und Zeit investiert. Hab mal bis zur Hälfte reingeschaut.

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Kamera drehen und schwenken während der Fahrt? Gibt es da ne spezielle Halterung?

Ich habe mir auch schon gedanken gemacht ob ich statt meine Rennblogs mal die Themen per Video aufgreife. Aber bin da schwer am grübeln.


----------



## JHDVi (28. September 2021)

Nein die Kamera ist am Lenker fest, und hat 2 Linsen für vorne und hinten also 360°. Danach wird diese 2 Dateien in der Kamera zusammengefügt und nach Export in mp4 Format wird in einem speziellen Program die Kameraposition für jede Sekunde ausgewählt.(GoProMax) Bin ich Illmensee gerade dran.
Wie gesagt sehr viel Arbeit schon bis Du Material zum Schnitt hast. Hoffe mit neuem PC in 2 Monaten gehts schneller.  Wie findest Du die Stimmung und Schnitt auf Takt und Effekte?


----------



## Laktathunter (28. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Nein die Kamera ist am Lenker fest, und hat 2 Linsen für vorne und hinten also 360°. Danach wird diese 2 Dateien in der Kamera zusammengefügt und nach Export in mp4 Format wird in einem speziellen Program die Kameraposition für jede Sekunde ausgewählt.(GoProMax) Bin ich Illmensee gerade dran.
> Wie gesagt sehr viel Arbeit schon bis Du Material zum Schnitt hast. Hoffe mit neuem PC in 2 Monaten gehts schneller.  Wie findest Du die Stimmung und Schnitt auf Takt und Effekte?
> Anhang anzeigen 1346692


Für die Bewertung bin ich leider der falsche Ansprechpartner bzw. das falsche Publikum.

Ich schau in der Regel aus zwei Gründen solche Videos.

Das eine ist die Rennvorbereitung auf ein 24h Rennen wo ich mich mit der Strecke vertraut machen kann.

Das andere ist zur Unterhaltung oder Inspiration von Rennberichten wie z.B Vegan Cyclist auf YT.

Beides ist in deiner Art der Videoerstellung nicht gegeben.

Respekt vor der Arbeit habe ich aber dennoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (28. September 2021)

Musik ist nicht so wirklich meins, Schnitt keine Ahnung. 

Schliesse mich an, schau solche Videos egentlich nur, wenn ich die Strecke nicht kenne bzw. die eine oder andere Passage gerne vorab sehen möchte. 

Ach so, mich haste nicht von hinten aufgerollt... und ich war gefühlt im Schlumpftempo unterwegs...


----------



## sven1 (28. September 2021)

Schönes Video, gefällt mir gut. Vor allem die Stabilisierung, die mit den 360° Kameras möglich ist, ist schon beeindruckend. Die Fisheye-Effekte sind auch cool, z.B. die Bäume hochgefilmt (übertreiben sollte man es damit aber auch nicht, ein ganzes Video in dem Stil würde mir auf den Geist gehen). Am Anfang die Fotos sind super zusammengeschnitten, schaut richtig professionell aus.

Es gibt ein paar Sachen, die ich persönlich anders machen würde (wobei das natürlich immer Geschmackssache ist, aber wenn du schon nach Feedback fragst ...)

Für die breite Masse an Zuschauern ist es viel zu lang. Ich schätze, das schaut sich nur jemand in voller Länge an, der dabei war und hofft, sich irgendwo zu sehen. Du könntest mal versuchen, mit nur einem Musikstück auszukommen, dann bist du gezwungen, wirklich nur die besten Szenen zu nehmen. Und es würde auch von der Musik her noch mehr aus einem Guss wirken. Und ein kürzeres Video braucht auch weniger Zeit zum Schneiden, Produzieren, etc.
Schnitt auf Takt habe ich nur selten so wahrgenommen (oder wir haben ein unterschiedliches Taktgefühl). Zwischendurch kommen mal ein paar sehr schnelle Schnitte, wo du es offensichtlich drauf angelegt hast, aber die meisten Schnitte passen nicht so richtig zur Musik.
Du lässt das Video etwas schneller laufen, oder? Würde ich nicht machen, weil es (a) irgendwie unnatürlich aussieht und (b) ich mich als Zuschauer etwas verschaukelt fühle (nach dem Motto "in Originalgeschwindigkeit ist es nicht spektakulär genug, deshalb lässt man es schneller laufen und hofft, dass es keiner merkt" )
Die Bildqualität finde ich teilweise nicht so gut wie ich das in 2021 erwarten würde (z.B. Komprimierungs-Artefakte). Wahrscheinlich liegt das an der Komprimierung, die youtube nochmal draufklatscht (deshalb bin ich bei vimeo, da ist das nicht ganz so ausgeprägt). Wenn aber das Video vor dem Hochladen bei dir am PC auch so aussieht, komprimiert evtl. deine Software schon etwas zu stark (vielleicht kannst du irgendwo eine höhere Bitrate einstellen). Oder du musst die Bitrate in der GoPro auf High setzen (weiss nicht, ob es die Option bei der Max gibt, mit der Hero 9 filme ich zumindest immer mit High)
Was die Bildqualität angeht, kann man zumindest bei der Hero 9 noch viel machen, wenn man nicht die Standardeinstellungen verwendet, sondern z.B. das flache Farbprofil oder geringe Schärfe. Das ist dann aber in der Nachbearbeitung noch aufwändiger, weil es unbearbeitet dann ziemlich fad aussieht. Damit habe ich in letzter Zeit etwas rumgespielt, wobei das dann auch mal in die Hose gehen kann (Illmensee z.B. habe ich etwas unterbelichtet gefilmt und musste dann die Farben recht stark nachbearbeiten, was dann z.T. zu etwas zu knalligen Farben geführt hat)


----------

